# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Muzika e lashtë pellazge

## Testim

Ça menoni, për këtë lloj muzike që ky personi thotë se është e Helenëve të lashtë, e kënduar në lyrë. Ai thotë se është muzikë e shkruar, në dokumente të lashte, melodi e vjetër 1400 para Krishtit.

A është kjo muzikë, mu siç ka qenë ajo muzika e lashtë?

----------


## Darius

Muzika qe ky luan eshte bazuar ne pentaton. Shumica e instrumentave te asaj kohe ishin te akorduar ne kete menyre, pra ne bazen e pese tingujve, quajtur ndryshe pentaton. Nje forme e tille eshte ruajtur ende ne vendin tone por nuk mund te thuhet aspak qe ka qene eksluzivitet i heleneve. Eshte e dokumentuar mire nga instrumentet e gjetura qe ne ate periudhe te lashtesise shume vende ne bote kishin baze pentatoni ne muziken e tyre.

----------


## Clauss

ky.. personi duket si njeri i besueshem.

----------


## Testim

> Muzika qe ky luan eshte bazuar ne pentaton. Shumica e instrumentave te asaj kohe ishin te akorduar ne kete menyre, pra ne bazen e pese tingujve, quajtur ndryshe pentaton. Nje forme e tille eshte ruajtur ende ne vendin tone por nuk mund te thuhet aspak qe ka qene eksluzivitet i heleneve. Eshte e dokumentuar mire nga instrumentet e gjetura qe ne ate periudhe te lashtesise shume vende ne bote kishin baze pentatoni ne muziken e tyre.


Pra paskemi të bëjmë me një muzikë, me të cilën frymëzoheshin luftëtarët ilirë të asaj kohe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Kemi te bejme me nje muzike qe frymezohej gjithe jeta e asaj kohe, jo vetem luftetaret.

----------


## KAPARJEL

Meqe kemi dal ne fushen time te parapelqyer,me lejoni tju them qe gjerat jane pak me te thella sec duken!jam dakort me darius qe pentatoni ka qene emeruesi i perbashket i muzikes qe shkruhej ne ate kohe,dhe jo ekskluzivitet i grekeve!!nga pentatoni keni dhe pentagramin,qe disa e lidhin dhe me 5 elementet e jetes!!interesante eshte qe,per ata qe se dine qe  ne muzike keni te shkrire ne 1 forme te persosur te shkences  matematikore dhe  progresionit gjeometrik!!me lejoni tju them se kemi nje folklor shum te pasur dhe shum te lasht muzikor!!me ane te muzikes ne keni trasmetuar gjithmon ngjarjet dhe kohe te caktuara te kombit tone te madh!nuk dua te bej paralelizem me HOMERIN,por aty me shkon mendja ne kto momente!!ndoshta dola nga tema,por nga ne eshte marre shume muzik dhe nuk kemi marre ndonjehere(flas me kopetencat e 1 muzikanti).

----------


## Humanisti

Pershendetje, pergezime per kete publikim te muzikes indoevropiane - pellazgiane.

Shum kam qene i interesuar te dij a ka dikush qe mirret me keto studime-hulumtime.

Eshte interesante se si etnomuzikologet tanë nuk punojn per senzibilizimin e muzikes pellazgiane, por iau falin intrumentet tona iliro-arberore ne punimet e tyre shkencore, publikime neper gazeta etj popujve te orientit e te turkmenistanit siq eshte fjala per Qiftelin dhe Sharkin dy keto instrumente me prejardhje pellazgiane poashtu qe i kopjuan "turqit" ne Bizant kur erdhen ne shek. XI dhe vijuan pastaj. Edhe per intrumentet frymore thojn te njejten gje.
Poashtu edhe per kengen, muzikantet, Mekamin e muzikes, ka tendenca per t'iu dhene Orientit!

----------


## ZANOR

po instrumentet me fryme jane fillesa e muzikes pellgase

vone vine instrumentet me ramje

muzika me gjeth duhet te jete e para, gjethi si instrument me fryme, qe e kemi sot tek malcori yne

----------


## KAPARJEL

Nuk e marr vesh pse lodheni kaq shume,muzika dhe kultura pellazge eshte fillesa e njerezimit!!ne kemi kemi nje folklor te pasur dhe  qe na e kane fshire ose rrembyer!!fillesat e muzikes jane te ajo frymore(me pipesa dhe besoj qe te gjithe e kemi provuar ate lloj muzike)!pastaj vjen instrumentet me tela sic njihen,por ne atikitet(dhe tani perdoren)telat ishin prej lekure kafshesh!!

----------


## Kreksi

> Nuk e marr vesh pse lodheni kaq shume,muzika dhe kultura pellazge eshte fillesa e njerezimit!!ne kemi kemi nje folklor te pasur dhe  qe na e kane fshire ose rrembyer!!fillesat e muzikes jane te ajo frymore(me pipesa dhe besoj qe te gjithe e kemi provuar ate lloj muzike)!pastaj vjen instrumentet me tela sic njihen,por ne atikitet(dhe tani perdoren)telat ishin prej lekure kafshesh!!


Njashtu edeh une mendoj, gjurmet e muzikes pellaske sot mund ti gjejmi  vetem tek arbrshet pertej detit...te mesohemi te hedhemi valle si ta, te kendojmi si ata deh ti blejmi d  vegla muzikore tek ata e keto qe hyjn sot ne shqieri, ku e di une nga e si hyjne keto instrumente,  me taksa apao ilegal pa taksa fare, keto  vegla duhet tua shesim dikujt qe ka nevoj, ku e di une, ti dhurojmi ndonje organizte e te pastrojmi njehere oborrin se na i prishen veshet em lloj llje instrumenti ...

Pushimin si pushim nuk e kryej rehatne shtepin time  nga zhurma e ktyre tarabukave e surlave e tupanave me lesh e pa lesh .;zoti na ruajt edeh neve ndoshta mbledhim mend ndonjehere...

----------


## flory80

Polifonia Labe dhe Polifonia Toske janë fillesat e muzikës Pellazge.
Instrumentat kanë dalë shumë vonë.

----------


## alibaba

> Polifonia Labe dhe Polifonia Toske janë fillesat e muzikës Pellazge.
> Instrumentat kanë dalë shumë vonë.


Instrumentet kanë ekzistu që nga koha kur gjuetari i paleolitit vërejti se lëkura e tërhequr kur goditej jepte tinguj.

Ose për t'a banalizu fare, askush nuk do t'i ndalonte njerëzit e paleolitit që të godisnin shuplakat për të bërë një ritëm të pëlqyer.

Dardanët përdornin instrumente, Vidasi i binte fyellit etj.

----------


## KAPARJEL

Besoj se shumica nga ju(pa ju ofenduar),flisni ne teori dhe ju pergezoj sepse keni goxha informacion!!!Pa ju futur shume thelle sepse eshte 1 teme qe me lendon shume,para 1 viti po i tregoja 1 studenti 1 motiv muzikor i perpunuar ne 2004 me autor TURK por qe ne vetvete perbente teresin e valleve shqiptare.motivi ishte i shekullit te XVI!!!Fatmirsisht GJUHEN dhe TRADITAT(dhe ktu permbledh dhe muziken folklorike te bukur qe kemi),nuk na i rrembyen dot!!Un jam shqiptar(lab),dhe e ndjej ne gjak kur kendohet dhe luhet muzika e popullit tim!!

----------


## Kreksi

> Besoj se shumica nga ju(pa ju ofenduar),flisni ne teori dhe ju pergezoj sepse keni goxha informacion!!!Pa ju futur shume thelle sepse eshte 1 teme qe me lendon shume,para 1 viti po i tregoja 1 studenti 1 motiv muzikor i perpunuar ne 2004 me autor TURK por qe ne vetvete perbente teresin e valleve shqiptare.motivi ishte i shekullit te XVI!!!Fatmirsisht GJUHEN dhe TRADITAT(dhe ktu permbledh dhe muziken folklorike te bukur qe kemi),nuk na i rrembyen dot!!Un jam shqiptar(lab),dhe e ndjej ne gjak kur kendohet dhe luhet muzika e popullit tim!!


Po, shumë e vertete kjo, neve nuk na i rrembyen por ne ua rrembyem te tjerve duke u nisur nga turqia.... lule !

----------


## KAPARJEL

> Po, shumë e vertete kjo, neve nuk na i rrembyen por ne ua rrembyem te tjerve duke u nisur nga turqia.... lule !


I dashur Kreksi,nuk mund te rrembesh dicka qe eshte e jotja!!

----------


## alibaba

> I dashur Kreksi,nuk mund te rrembesh dicka qe eshte e jotja!!


Realiteti është se që nga Bavaria e deri në Kurdistan, është e përhapur një lloj muzike që ka të njëjtin ritëm, ritmin iliro-shqiptar përkatësisht masat 5/8, 7/8 dhe 9/8.

Kjo është pasojë e asaj që këta popuj ardhacakë e kanë marrë muzikën nga ne. Por gjithsesi ata i kanë shtuar kësaj muzike ca gjëra që atyre iu kanë përshtatur, kështuqë muzikat e tjera në arealin pellazg janë "kopile".

----------


## Humanisti

Pershendetje 
Kreksi une kur thash per veglat thash se ato na i kan rrembyer turqit selxhuk te ardhur nga Mongolia se pari ne Azi te Mesme ne gjurmet e popujve te par indoevropian e pastaj ne Bizant ne shek. XI-XIII duke pervetesuar cdo gje te bukur dhe interesante.
Turqit jan nje popull i races se verdhe ( kete nuk e them per shkak ndonje ndjenje raciste qe kam per ta) dhe kan jetuar jetë nomade duke banuar ne "SHATORR" ne viset stepore ku ska Florë te pasur me lisa e pem me trugnje te medha.
Per ta mbaruar nje çifteli ose Sharki duhet te gjendet nje pemë me trung koxha te trash e keto pemë nuk gjenden ne viset stepore por ne viset e Azis se Mesme dhe sidomos ne Perandorine Bizantine, keshtuqe mendoj se logjika e thot se ata vodhen nga popujt e vjeter Indo-Evropian te cilet kishin bere civilizim pikerisht ne viset e permendura!

Unë pikerisht iu bie ketyre dy veglave, pasiqe kam tradite familjare nga treva e Llapushes se komunes se Suharekës (KOsovë).
Kur i ndegjova tingujt e klipit te Muzikes Pellazge, me terhoqi vemendjen jashtzakonisht pasiqe disa prej tingjuve dhe melodive i ekzekutoj vet.
Ketu e gjeta pergjegjen e Nyjes se Gordit, per ata qe thon se kemi muzike dhe intrumente te importuara!

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## Humanisti

Ky eshte nje melos nga krahina e Llapushes




Ndegjim te kendshem

----------


## Kreksi

> Pershendetje 
> Kreksi une kur thash per veglat thash se ato na i kan rrembyer turqit selxhuk te ardhur nga Mongolia se pari ne Azi te Mesme ne gjurmet e popujve te par indoevropian e pastaj ne Bizant ne shek. XI-XIII duke pervetesuar cdo gje te bukur dhe interesante.
> Turqit jan nje popull i races se verdhe ( kete nuk e them per shkak ndonje ndjenje raciste qe kam per ta) dhe kan jetuar jetë nomade duke banuar ne "SHATORR" ne viset stepore ku ska Florë te pasur me lisa e pem me trugnje te medha.
> Per ta mbaruar nje çifteli ose Sharki duhet te gjendet nje pemë me trung koxha te trash e keto pemë nuk gjenden ne viset stepore por ne viset e Azis se Mesme dhe sidomos ne Perandorine Bizantine, keshtuqe mendoj se logjika e thot se ata vodhen nga popujt e vjeter Indo-Evropian te cilet kishin bere civilizim pikerisht ne viset e permendura!
> 
> Unë pikerisht iu bie ketyre dy veglave, pasiqe kam tradite familjare nga treva e Llapushes se komunes se Suharekës (KOsovë).
> Kur i ndegjova tingujt e klipit te Muzikes Pellazge, me terhoqi vemendjen jashtzakonisht pasiqe disa prej tingjuve dhe melodive i ekzekutoj vet.
> Ketu e gjeta pergjegjen e Nyjes se Gordit, per ata qe thon se kemi muzike dhe intrumente te importuara!
> 
> Gjithe te mirat


Pajtohem me juve i nderuari humanist, mos harro se tani bota eshte zgjeruar, me kete informatik e internet asgje nuk mund te na shpetoje !

Sa i perket veglave muzikore, te theme te drejten se une jam rritur ne Oda te drenices se atehershme ku Osa Kuka ishte favori imi numer një !
Dhe ate kenduar e percjellur vetem me lahut....
krejt vone te ne nen oda erdhi edhe sharkia qe  po e perkthyem ne turqishte i bie=kengë, mos u habit se  shume jam interesuar per keto instrumente..ndoshta ke ndegjuar per shkrimet e te nderuarit z.Munishi qe  i adhuroj shkrimet e tija shume per muziken tone..;me fal qe s'po me kujtohet edhe emri i tij.

Mirepo te them te drejten, tjeter knaqesi ka patur melodija me lahut para 30 vjete ne krahasim me ate qe ndegjohet sot neper tregjet e gjelberta te produkcineve tona, nganjehere  habitem, athua, valle ku po shkojmi, kah turqizmi, indianizmi, sllavizmi apo ku ne dreq jemi duek shkuar ?
me ne fun jam pajtuar dhe koncentruar vetem se tek Muzika Arbereshe, kam plote shoke dhe grupe te tyre qe mbaj korrespondance, jam shume i lumtur !
kaq desha te them, juve merreni si te duani...

Me gjithe rrespekt !
kreksi

----------


## alibaba

> krejt vone te ne nen oda erdhi edhe sharkia qe po e perkthyem ne turqishte i bie=kengë


Kreksi mos u ngut.

Sharkia rrjedh nga "Shark" që dmth HARK

Ja lista e fjalëve që përfundojnë me ARK, dhe për çudi të gjitha kanë formë të ngjashme:

Ark - në helenishte të lashtë "kokë"
Bark 
Barka
Darka (forma rrethore e sofrës)
Farka
Hark
Karkalec
Qark
Shark
Sharkia
Thark
Varka

Dhe që SHARK dmth HARK, për këtë flej dath, se në Malësinë e Mbishkodrës, SHARK i thonë pikërisht Harkut me të cilin i bihet lahutës.

----------

